# potty training tips from breeders



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Greetings to breeders. 

I wanted to ask your help in making a training video like this one, but only with cute dogs, you know, a Maltese ! A friend of mine that's a chihuahua breeder did this one and sent it to me for her Chihuahua puppies, I would love to have something more personal and professional with comments from Maltese breeders as to what works.

Can you let me now what you use for your puppies, what you recommend to new owners that work long hours, how you train your puppies (or if you train them) before they are sold? Anything you can share would be very welcome. If one or two of you could help, I am happy to send you a Piddle Place to try for your dogs. 

Thank you so much,
Kathy


----------

